# Наше творчество > Проза >  Рассказы о детях

## Lenotta

Здравствуйте ! 

Пожалуйста, посоветуйте, трогательные рассказы о детях! Спасиииибо!

 :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Laie 7:  :Laie 7:

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021)

----------


## Лев

*Lenotta*, 
Наберите в поиске "Рассказы о детях"
и выбирайте...

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021)

----------


## Лена Кремнева

Так же можно загуглить Терапевтические сказки.

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021)

----------


## Hohotunchik

Рассказов о детях много. Гайдр нравится.

----------


## Юлия_2108

Подскажите пожалуйста,занимательный рассказ для детей, к-рый можно читать перед сном,да еще и  в воспитательных целях, что-то хочется уж очень поучительное

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021)

----------


## VitaliMar

Помню, как мне мама в детстве, классе во втором, достала из домашней библиотеки книги про детей героев) Васёк Трубачев, Улица младшего сына, Четвертая высота. Так они мне нравились, ложились с мамой и по очереди вслух читали, такие теплые воспоминания, обязательно читайте вместе с детьми...

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021)

----------

